# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Хакеры могут использовать Twitter, LinkedIn в iOS для совершения звонков

## olejah

Приложения для iOS, среди которых Twitter, LinkedIn и возможно другие, не менее популярные, могут использоваться хакерами для совершения телефонных звонков на произвольные номера. Также, используя эту схему, злоумышленники могут и препятствовать совершению звонков пользователем.

Исследователь в области безопасности Коллин Муллинер (Collin Mulliner) утверждает, что эта уязвимость связана с тем, как некоторые iOS-приложения обрабатывают компонент WebView. WebView, по сути, является браузером, встроенным в мобильные приложения. Он часто используется для отображения веб-страниц внутри приложения без необходимости использования стороннего браузера.

По словам Муллинера, злоумышленник, которому удастся заманить пользователя на специально созданную веб-страницу сможет совершать звонки, используя уязвимое приложение. Вредоносная страница, в данном случае, должна перенаправить жертву на TEL URI, который инициирует вызов на указанный номер. Эта часть атаки включает в себя только одну строку HTML-кода, однако жертва может легко завершить вызов.

В 2008 году Муллинер сообщил Apple об аналогичной уязвимости в Safari, что позволило злоумышленникам не только инициировать телефонные звонки, но и мешать пользователям сбросить вызов путем замораживания графического интерфейса телефона в течение нескольких секунд. На тот момент, Apple исправили этот недостаток прошивкой iOS 3.0.

Эксперт утверждает, что ему удалось инициировать вызовы, используя приложения Twitter и LinkedIn, при этом ему удалось запретить условному пользователю отменить вызов. Он опубликовал видео, где демонстрируется эта атака для каждого из этих двух приложений.

«Трюк заключается в том, чтобы заставить iOS открыть второе приложение в то время, пока совершается вызов» - объясняет Муллинер - «В 2008 году я использовал SMS URL с очень длинным номером телефона, чтобы блокировать пользовательский интерфейс».

Исследователь считает, что помимо Twitter и LinkedIn, другие приложения могут быть тоже подвержены этой уязвимости. Однако те приложения, которые открывают ссылки в сторонних браузерах, например, Safari и Chrome, не затронуты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

